# Making Foam Latex Prosthetics



## ripped (Oct 11, 2011)

Latex and tissue is all you need.
Veins just roll some tissue into long string more or less and latex it on thencover with makeup.Top the makeup off with baby powder to set it.You can make anything onto your skin this way.You could also do the veins with cooked spaghetti,yarn and latex.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree, latex and tissue are the way to go. It will give you some great texture to play with. Foam latex takes a lot of practice and experience to be able to do well, and can be very expensive to get into once you factor in all of the supplies and equipment that you would need.

That being said, however, if you really want to do it the kit is the least of what you will need. You will also need a mixer, an oven to bake the foam latex in (NOT your kitchen oven), mold straps, paint brushes and rubber gloves.


----------

